# Very Very Firm Cheesecake recipe needed



## kakes (Oct 1, 2007)

I need a recipe for a* very Firm cheesecake*. I appreciate if anybody who can post a recipe for this help me.... one more thing is there a pastry *formula* to make a* cake* or in this case a cheesecake more *firm and dense*? 
thanks


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Flour will do the trick. That and then overcooking the cheesecake with said flour. Unfortunately all Cheesecake recipes I have do not include flour but it shouldn't "hurt" if you add about a half cup of flour per cheesecake you're making (please don't take my word on it, it's an estimate.)


----------



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not a pro baker or anything but i put 2 tablespoons of flour in my recipe and my cakes come out pretty dense...so i would say about 4 or 5 tablespoons should be enough.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep! Flour will do the trick. IMHPO I would try to not get too much more than a 1/4 or 1/3 cup per 2#'s of cheese (or each 10" round). Makes for a " very firm but not as creamy" cheese cake. Then again....that may be what you're after in the first place. I guess it all comes down to tastes. 

Kinda ironic this came up, just finished pouring the batter into the pan for a cheese cake I'm making for a party this week. White Chocolate, Raspberry with a Macadamia nut crust. It's been a long while since I made one so hopefully it'll be "picture worthy". I'll try to post pics of the finished product if it is.
Later


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Most store bought cheesecakes use a modified food starch, guava gum or other thickeners to make them dense.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I would have to go with the modified starch .i dont think the flour will bake out .look for a starch that will have a cleaner mouth feel .or reduce the liquid and or sugar just a small % .now for my quick storie worked at a place they had a lemon filling that was not lemomie enough ,so what did they do ? added lemon pudding to it .I would reduce the sugar and try that .any way try taking away before adding a ''quick fix '',
Merry Christmas .
T


----------

